# More than one Rover task items?



## juneau (Jan 13, 2018)

I asked this in the simple questions thread earlier but it's been pushed to the previous page without any answers, so I thought I'd make a thread for it since I can't find it asked elsewhere - hope that's okay!

Is it possible to get more than one of the Rover task items? I don't mean the exchangeables, but stuff like the screen, stool, etc. Seems kinda useless to only have one screen, you know? Maybe it'll be in the second part of the event, heard something about white dahlias.


----------



## Gruntilda (Jan 13, 2018)

That's a great question!


----------



## lilmeisha (Jan 14, 2018)

I am wondering if we can receive multiples during the second part of the event? I definitely need more than one screen! This pic shows more than one...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 14, 2018)

Yeah until we get to the second part of the event it's really all up in the air for a few things, I really hope we can get multiples as I really like the furniture pieces as well.


----------



## ravenblue (Jan 14, 2018)

Somehow I received two of Rover's shirt when he handed me the reward. I leveled on both diamond and topaz butterflies in one go, and received the correct gift for each, just double on the shirt. I wondered if leveling both at the same time caused a glitch. Would have been nice had it been on the stool or screen lol. 

I hope we can obtain multiples of the items in some way, would be nice for some decorating ideas I've thought of.


----------



## Imbri (Jan 16, 2018)

It would be nice if we could get doubles. I'd like to have 2 of the screens.


----------

